# Pixie Nespresso machine



## Chris760 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi from a newbie. I have the above machine had it just over 18months I've noticed that the pods aren't always getting punctured. Is this down to the handle being pulled down or the spikes that puncture the foil cap. Thank you for your help Chris


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

You may have to wait a bit to get the answers you want here, there aren't many nespresso users!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

I don't think there are many nespresso users on here so you might be better off with a google search or trying to speak to the manufacturer.

The ones I've used in hotels have never had this problem.


----------

